
BBC Sound Effects - tmalsburg2
http://bbcsfx.acropolis.org.uk/
======
mikehall314
Silly trivia: the effect they’ve called “Martian Computer 1972” was used in
Doctor Who in 1966, without some of the twinkly bits over the top and at a
slightly slower speed.

Presumably it was reworked for a production in 1972, and so is in the library
under that name.

~~~
bazzargh
There's a copy of the same effect at a lower pitch without the 'twinkly bits'
under the name 'Electronic Signals. (Computer atmosphere.)' \- I guess that's
the original. There's a few with this name, and there doesn't seem to be a way
to link to just one? 4th down here for me:
[http://bbcsfx.acropolis.org.uk/?q=electronic+signals](http://bbcsfx.acropolis.org.uk/?q=electronic+signals)

~~~
mikehall314
Good spot!

------
mark-r
There were some Dr. Who episodes from I think the 1970's that were made while
the sound effect technicians were on strike. The show must go on, so they were
released without any effects dubbed in. It was always a low budget show, but
seeing it without the cheesy sound effects was especially hilarious.

~~~
codedrome
Even the Tardis was silent?

~~~
mark-r
I don't remember specifically, but I assume so. The best part was a fight
scene, where they were shooting these energy weapons but it was totally
silent.

~~~
mikehall314
Can you recall any more specifics of the story you watched? I'm very familiar
with the history of Doctor Who, but I'm not aware of any episode or story
having aired without sound effects. Any details you have will help me narrow
down the episode you're referring to.

~~~
mark-r
Sorry, it was something I watched probably over 30 years ago. It was only
noteworthy because I couldn't imagine another show that would have continued
rather than waiting for the strike to conclude. I believe it was multiple
episodes as part of the same story line, probably starring Tom Baker, but I
can't even be sure of that.

~~~
mikehall314
May I ask - are you based in the US? You may be remembering the US syndicated
version of “Resurrection of the Daleks” which mistakenly aired without music
or sound effects. The story was completed with a full dub, however, and aired
in the UK correctly.

~~~
mark-r
Yes, I'm in the US. And it's entirely possible that I've got the back story
for the missing sound completely wrong, I don't remember how I got that
information.

------
dang
A thread from 2018:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16864050](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16864050)

------
DoubleGlazing
Back int hr 80s it was common for UK libraries to stock the BBC sound effects
LPs and cassettes. I used to borrow them occasionally and try to make musical
tunes like the Radiophonic Workshop, only in terrible quality.

The library is also useful if you need to worry a sheep.

~~~
sandworm101
A very deep FT reference indeed.

------
squarefoot
The license only contemplates personal or commercial uses. What if one or more
of these fx were used for a FOSS game or a CC licensed song which the
developers/authors released for free but could ask for donations? Would it be
allowed?

~~~
miker64
Per the linked licensing doc:

When you need permission

If you’re intending to use it for any other purpose, for example....

• substantially to do your job – as an employee, contractor or consultant

• for commercial purposes – to make a profit

• for non-profit and government organisations

...you’ll need to get our permission first, and you might have to pay a fee.

Find out more about getting permission to use BBC content at
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/helpandfeedback/use-
material](http://www.bbc.co.uk/helpandfeedback/use-material)

(edited for copypasta format failures)

~~~
sandworm101
Like all copyrights, you can add relevant local laws to that list, such a the
US 1st amendment -> FAIR USE. That can be commercial use too. And limited
educational uses. Even the mighty BBC cannot demand total monopoly on use.

------
noisesculptor
Excellent resource. I actually these sounds in a browser synthesizer I made a
while back. www.noisesculptor.com

~~~
kleer001
Oh wow, that's really pretty!

I do wish all the controls were on the page at once.

~~~
noisesculptor
Thank you! Yea I made it with mobile in mind but it seems most of my users are
on desktop for some reason.

~~~
codedrome
You'd be very unpopular using it on a train or in a coffee shop! It's great -
maybe make desktop and mobile versions?

~~~
kleer001
Headphones?

------
blondin
this has got to be the most readable license terms i have ever seen. it was so
intriguing that i pretty much read all of it! i wish other businesses were
similar.

------
filereaper
Grab one of these:
[http://bbcsfx.acropolis.org.uk/?cat=waterfalls](http://bbcsfx.acropolis.org.uk/?cat=waterfalls)

Play on a loop... Nice white-noise generator :)

~~~
lozf
Other's here may prefer to install `sox` and generate their own
white/pink/brown-noise from 100% recycled electrons by invoking e.g:

    
    
        play -n synth 08:00:00 whitenoise 
    

for 8 hours of whitenoise, additional filters and modulations create more
pleasing output.

------
goodmachine
Acid blobs

[http://bbcsfx.acropolis.org.uk/?cat=acid+blobs](http://bbcsfx.acropolis.org.uk/?cat=acid+blobs)

------
neves
This is a great lib for your personal videos. I'm always impressed how adding
some sound effects increase the fun and quality of home videos.

------
tpmx
After browsing around quite a lot:

These sound effects seem remarkably well selected, recorded, isolated and
categorized.

The curator(s) of this archive are really good.

~~~
codedrome
They were made for use in TV and radio programmes so need to be of the highest
quality and well indexed. I assume the BBC employs people to go out and record
them. I also assume they licence them to film companies and other TV
companies.

------
hexagonsun
navigate to 'Guns' and click play on all of them. Surprisingly realistic
battle atmosphere!

------
mzanchi
My dad had a vynil LP with BBC sound effects, which I remember listening to
when I was a kid. I particularly liked to listen to the disaster sounds, like
cars skidding and crashing and, shockingly, a crowd of people being shot at.

~~~
codedrome
My dad did the sound effects for the local amateur dramatics group and he had
a few of these records. He would record them onto reel to reel tape and edit
them with a small guillotine, sticking them together with special tape.
Incredibly primitive and time consuming by today's standards.

------
tomc1985
Is there anywhere to download this library in bulk? I've always wanted a copy
of the BBC sound library on my hard drive

edit- nevermind, it's something they sell :/

------
mongol
Great, I like getting to sleep with background sounds. Plenty to explore here

~~~
afterburner
Yeah, these should be totally, uh, relaxing:

> Tropical forest, West Africa at night/dawn.

------
revicon
Not free for commercial use

------
rgovostes
There is something a little antagonistic about an organization officially
linked to the British government using the domain acropolis.org.uk.

(Edit to add: ... Especially using it to assert a license over what others can
do with the artistic work that they have created.)

~~~
msla
It's the Elgin domain name!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elgin_Marbles](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elgin_Marbles)

